# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/19/2007 - Baby Squirrels

## The Cusp

I really liked this dream.  I can still feel the tickling sensation of the squirrels on my neck whenever I think about it.

*11-19-2007*
*Baby Squirrels*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I go into my *grandmother'*s living room with my *brother* and see a baby black squirrel cautiously approaching some food set out for it. My brother's dog *chases* it under the heater, and I grab the dog and throw it outside.  

I get down on the ground and try to coax the squirrel out, but don't see it.  As I'm trying to find it, I feel something jump on the back of my head and starts to nibble the back of my skull.  It's the squirrel, and when I stand back up, it begins to *nibble on my ear*.  It really *tickles*, and I wonder what the hell it's trying to do.  "Is he... *Is he trying to breast feed on my ear?*" I ask my brother.  I hear squirrely *sucking sounds* almost as if in response to my question.  I begin to pet him.

I turn around with the squirrel still nibbling my ear, only to see *another squirrel*.   I hold out my arm, and this one runs right up it and sits in between my shoulder blades.  Both of them seem like they don't plan on getting off me anytime soon, so I wander outside.

Outside, it's my parents backyard, and I sit down at the picnic table with my brother, his friends, and *Oneironaut*.  I have my paper dream notebook, and it's layed out just like the *forum*, with everyone's *DJs*.  I notice *Sarah* had started keeping a dream journal.  I had seen her DJ before but had forgotten to reply, so I start writing a reply to her DJ in pencil, thrilled someone I know from RL is on here.  I wonder briefly how this will end up online, then figure I'll just have to copy it later.
*
Oneironaut* sees me writing in my DJ, and calls attention to what I'm doing, telling everyone how great it is to keep a DJ.  He then hands me a cell phone, and on the line is *TwoShadows*!  We talk for awhile, with one squirrel still nibbling on my ear, and the other sitting in the middle of my back. 

At least they weren't after my nuts!

Link to this dream:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=612
Link to my dream journal:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=32216

----------


## gyerenfeli

That is such a cute dream. I can picture these little baby squirrels just being adorable fluff balls on you as you write and talk on the phone.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Everybody say it with me now...

"Aaaaaaawwwwwwwwww."  :smiley: 

Glad I got to make a cameo in this one!

----------


## Arreon

I had dreams where I WAS a squirrel, an anthropomorphic one.

----------


## Skydreamer707

"Is he... Is he trying to breast feed on my ear?" i lol'd at this part  ::lol::  damn i love dream logic.

----------


## markman

this dream should be adapted into a short skit or animation. Its very good.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Reminds me of this cat I knew that suckled on my shirt when I held him because he was weaned too early as a kitten.  He left a little wet spot on my shirt. It was funny.

----------

